# My Air Pump Headaches Continue...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure what is going on here, but I just replaced my Whisper 100 pump because my bubble wand, again, starting spitting out decaying levels of bubbles until nothing was pretty much coming out. After reading the horrendous user reviews on the Tetra Whisper 100 in particular (see link I provide here) :

Amazon.com: Tetra 77855 Whisper Air Pump, 100-Gallon: Pet Supplies

I decided to yank out the pump and start over -- I went back to a local PetSmart and exchanged the Whisper 100 for a Rena Air 400 they had in stock, which I read was supposed to be their best pump going right now in the consumer line; however, after hooking up the new pump and "bridging" the two air output lines so that they combine and feed one air line going into my one 48" bubble wand, there were STILL drips and drabs of bubbles...WITH THE BRAND NEW AIR PUMP IN PLACE...

So, I yanked out the bubble wand and did a vinegar/water dip to try and release any debris that may have gotten lodged in there -- that seemed to have opened some pores, and now the bubbles are coming out in a somewhat steady stream of a curtain, but even with the Rena pump's dual flow control knobs running all the way open at full power output, there STILL isn't that "explosion" of bubbles I would have expected from a brand new powerful pump like this. What am I doing wrong? Shouldn't a pump that is supposed to be good for powering ornaments and such in tanks 100 gallons plus be good enough for my mere 60 gallon? 

Does anyone know who makes the absolute best aquarium air pump in terms of power output, and where I can buy it? 

I'm so sick of NOTHING working right in my tank already...*Mad**Mad**Mad*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think its the pump, I would say its the bubble wand. What I would do is to try 2 smaller ones since the pump has 2 outlets.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> I don't think its the pump, I would say its the bubble wand. What I would do is to try 2 smaller ones since the pump has 2 outlets.


Thanks, as always, for your prompt reply, Susan...

I'm beginning to think it's the wand, too -- but did you happen to read any of those reviews on the Whisper 100 I provided? Every single user seemed to have the same problem I did -- the pump stopped working after like three months, which is exactly what happened to us. Also, if it is the wand, then why is the new Rena now putting out much more bubbles than when I had the Tetra hooked up? Wouldn't the same "lack of bubbles" problem happen when I hooked up the new pump?

Can you recommend smaller bubble bars/wands I could use?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am with Susan on this one. I would replace the bubble wand.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

28Photos said:


> I am with Susan on this one. I would replace the bubble wand.


Thanks, 'Photos...

Can you give me a bit more insight as to why you feel this way, that it must be the wand? If I replace this wand, it will be the second time doing so -- I had a couple of Top Fin brand wands connected and suction-cupped to the rear of the tank at first, and these too seemed to have clogged up and died; I don't know if I should keep replacing them...

I'm hesitant because of all the poor reviews I saw on the Tetra Whisper I just replaced -- it seems to me this pump could have been the problem...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well for one thing the second pump you got is suppose to be good. The bubble wands are round and narrow. I always prefered the ones that are square as they are bigger and put out more bubbles. Air flow is better and clog up less. 

They are called bubble bars http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443086414C.jpg


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Well for one thing the second pump you got is suppose to be good. The bubble wands are round and narrow. I always prefered the ones that are square as they are bigger and put out more bubbles. Air flow is better and clog up less.
> 
> They are called bubble bars http://s.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443086414C.jpg


Thank you, Susan...I will look into the bars...

Two of these wouldn't fill the back wall of a 60 gallon though, would they? The length would be 48 inches...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

One other question, Susan -- where did you find the link for that bubble bar? I can't seem to find it on Petco's site; the ones they have seem cheesy compared to the one you linked...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

air pumps and accessaries, was about middle ways
next to airline brass T valve. They should be made to where you can connect them together.

Aquarium Air Pumps - Fish Tank Air Pumps and Aquarium Air Stones from PETCO.com


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> air pumps and accessaries, was about middle ways
> next to airline brass T valve. They should be made to where you can connect them together.
> 
> Aquarium Air Pumps - Fish Tank Air Pumps and Aquarium Air Stones from PETCO.com


Yes -- I actually found them after I posted; they're also on Amazon...

I just wonder if these will really be good, because if you read the owner's comments on the Petco site, it seems most people say it's junk...


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

I am using a couple of Silent Giant pumps (single output) on my two make up water tubs; (Roughneck Trash Cans) one for new salt water and one for freshwater. I use cheap 6"-9" long air stones on the bottom of the trash cans with these pumps and the water boils on the surface. The air stones get replaced periodically (5-6 months) as they start to get plugged up. I know that one of these pumps has been in near constant use for over 11 years with no apparent degradation in air flow, but I would consider that exceptional performance.

Generally air pumps don't like back pressure and will die a quick death if you're trying to push too much air into the stone. I always plumb the air line tubing into a valve between the pump and the air stone that will let me bleed excess pressure from the pump. Another thing that I do is set the pump on a thin piece of foam (a) to dampen the vibrations, and perhaps more importantly (b) to filter the air before its pumped into the stone to literally clog it from the inside out. Periodically I replace the foam "prefilter". I also never put a pump on the floor, even with a check valve, because of the dirt ingested over time by the pump.

I hope this helps. Of course your mileage may vary, but this is what I have done with good success.

Klinemw


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My pump sits on the floor because it has to. It's a big piston pump that will run 100 sponge filters. It's already has 38 of them hooked up to it.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

Try putting the bubble wand in the water for an hour before connecting it to an air hose. This is what the directions said to do on the one I have running in my tank.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Can i just ask you if Rena pump is not as noisy as other pumps ? Thanks.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

sondre said:


> Can i just ask you if Rena pump is not as noisy as other pumps ? Thanks.


Sondre,

No, my Rena is actually very very quiet -- my Whisper 60 wasn't, but the Whisper 100 was, and the Top Fin brand one I had was a MONSTER of a noisemaker; to the point I had to turn the air flow knob WAY down. Just awful. 

Stay FAR AWAY from the Top Fin air pumps (and I was running their "best" one) or anything Top Fin (PetSmart's brand) for that matter...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Mushtang said:


> Try putting the bubble wand in the water for an hour before connecting it to an air hose. This is what the directions said to do on the one I have running in my tank.


Yeah, Mush, apparently that's what I read too -- about soaking these things for an hour before connecting them to a hose. I didn't do this with my current Marineland flexible wand, as the directions didn't say to, but now the wand is many months old anyway, so...

I don't get those instructions; is there a reason for this?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> My pump sits on the floor because it has to.


As does mine for the same reason -- it has to. I don't have another place for it except for on the floor, behind the tank's oak stand...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Klinemw said:


> Generally air pumps don't like back pressure and will die a quick death if you're trying to push too much air into the stone.


This was a theory I was afraid of, and why I suspect I myself keep "killing" the pumps I buy -- I have been "bridging" the dual outputs of these pumps so that both outputs, through a "T" bar, feed double the power to one common line that feeds my one bubble wand, being that we don't have any other ornaments that need bubbles in the tank. I am beginning to think -- even though brands like Tetra and Rena recommend it in the directions they provide with these pumps -- that by doing this, the backpressure is killing the motors...but I don't know how else to get maximum power from these pumps just to feed ONE air line, like in my situation, without doing this "output bridging"...



> I always plumb the air line tubing into a valve between the pump and the air stone that will let me bleed excess pressure from the pump. Another thing that I do is set the pump on a thin piece of foam (a) to dampen the vibrations, and perhaps more importantly (b) to filter the air before its pumped into the stone to literally clog it from the inside out. Periodically I replace the foam "prefilter". I also never put a pump on the floor, even with a check valve, because of the dirt ingested over time by the pump.


This is yet ANOTHER issue which has bothered me -- could it be perhaps that because my pumps sit on a carpeted floor directly, the air filter/intake is continuously getting clogged? I didn't think these pumps needed a special "surface" to sit on; apparently, they CAN get clogged. 

Does a pump HAVE to go ANYWHERE other than a floor for success?

Help is appreciated!! *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine has to sit on the floor not because of space but the big piston pumps will vibrate any furniture it sits on. This pump has one outlet that is 1/2 wide and you have to use certain size of tubing wrapped around the room near the ceiling then I add small outlets by punching a hole, putting in barbed outlet that you connect to airline.


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

Some of the pumps that I have seen on the market today have a little felt or other fibrous material covering the air intake that's often on the bottom of the pump. Many do not. 

The pumps are going to push intake air through your stone. My experience says that if I can keep that intake air as clean as possible I will extend the life of my air stone. They get clogged from the inside out. Break a clogged air stone apart; you can often see the discoloration showing how it was clogged. 

Unfortunately, many people find the only place left for an air pump is the floor; especially with large commercial grade pumps. Another problem with having an air pump on the floor is the potential siphon created if power goes off. A check valve can prevent the siphon, but can increase the back pressure on the pump which can shorten the life of the pump. If you don't use a check valve, you can siphon water from the tank into the pump, also potentially shortening the life of the pump. It may not be an option for you but a shelf, even one that hangs off the back or side of the tank, might help. Foam weather stripping will help with the vibration noise.

As always, your mileage may vary. Good luck.

Klinemw


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

For padding I use carpet padding.. deadens any vibration and inhibits dust.. For stones?.. I prefer those made of bass-wood... They produce tiny tiny streams of bubbles.. increasing the water movement considerably.. You can make your own airstones if you want!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Klinemw said:


> I am using a couple of Silent Giant pumps (single output)
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of the silent giant air pumps for decades so did a google search and it turns out there are still people fixing them.

FWIW there were extremely powerful and very very quiet air pumps. During the 60's they also had a lifetime warranty and were repaired at no cost.

But they stopped being available in 1979 or so.

awww the memories *old dude

but still only .02


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

I knew some of my equipment was old, but I sure didn't think it was that old with the exception of a couple of air pumps and and old power head for use with an undergravel filter. I have one of the original Silent Giant air pumps that I originally purchased my senior year of High School (1975) that is still in service today. It has been repaired only once in 35 years and has seen nearly continuous duty for the last 11 years. Guess they just don't make them like that any more... 

So when people say that I'm old school, well that's when and how I learned. I worked my way through High School and College working at local fish stores. One had a huge wall of marine fish and invertebrates. No corals really, but we did have and sell some "live rock" that had some small, hearty soft corals. The major arguments then were dolomite or crushed coral for substrate and should the specific gravity 1.020 or higher in the 1.023-.024 range. Tanks almost always went through a "hard cycle" with damsels or mollies. I still use my glass Nektonics Hygrometer from the old days.

Talk about a long walk down memory lane...

Klinemw


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

AWwww ain't hat the truth?

FWIW silent giant won a trade mark or patent infringement suit against a chinese company making a smaller "clone" of the air pumps. Then went out of business later. I do remember in the final years they were selling rebuild kits.

I agree that they were high quality and from what I heard were the first to use silicon diaphrams for instance. People would not believe the case around the pumps. with all the sand, filter gravel and so on. No wonder they were so quiet.

FWIW I hope you have noticed/chatted with Paul B here. Interesting guy along the lines of our memories.

See


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/tank-birthday-40-years-11547.html

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/powerhead-maintenance-15803.html

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/disaster-strikes-6132.html

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f18/where-did-reef-rules-come-4019.html

He still has vortex filters and uses a RFUG filter on his 40 year old reef tank.

But then I still use the same FW techniques I first used on a tank in 1979. So what do you expect. 


my .02


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Guys and Gals,

I've absolutely HAD it at this point -- I don't know if I just got a bad Rena pump or what, but I only have the pump running a couple of days, and already the bubbles in my wand are weak and just kind of dripping out...

How can the pump have gotten clogged THIS QUICKLY? Only after a couple of days? Could it have died already? What is going on here...is it my pump or bubble wand that is possibly clogged completely?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ClinicaTerra said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> I've absolutely HAD it at this point -- I don't know if I just got a bad Rena pump or what, but I only have the pump running a couple of days, and already the bubbles in my wand are weak and just kind of dripping out...
> 
> How can the pump have gotten clogged THIS QUICKLY? Only after a couple of days? Could it have died already? What is going on here...is it my pump or bubble wand that is possibly clogged completely?


sorry I can't help.

FWIW this is the exact reason I gave up on all mechanicals in my Fw tanks a long time ago. That and the fact that the low tech planted methods with no mechanicals did so well.

I'm sure someone else can help but if it were me I would just get rid of the bubble wand/curtain/pump/airstone idea.

sorry. 


and my .02


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Bob.

Although that's a bit disheartening, I respect your opinion. 

Anyone else?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Either do away with having a bubble wall or get yourself a small commerical pump that can handle what you want it to do.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Either do away with having a bubble wall or get yourself a small commerical pump that can handle what you want it to do.


But why is this constantly happening? Are they all bad pumps I'm buying, or is the wand continuously getting clogged? 

What commercial pump would you recommend?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

UPDATE:

Okay. Went to PetCo today, Susan, and picked up two of those bubble bars you suggested in a previous post of this thread -- the two 18" bars. I did a water change tonight with my wife, then took out the Marineland bubble wand and replaced it with the two connectable bars, powered by the Rena 400 I just bought, still bridged to output power from both air outlets. 

At first, it didn't seem as though any air was coming through...then the bar on the left side filled with a wall of bubbles and began cascading out -- the effect is really nice! HOWEVER...even though the bars are attached, there are only a couple of stray bubbles coming from the bar on the right, as if the power of the air isn't getting through...I'm sure I connected them right...

Do I just need to give it a day or so to make sure the air comes through the other bar? I followed the directions of letting the bars soak for an hour before turning the pump on -- but should I wait to see what happens, or separate the bars and power them separately with an air outlet from the Rena each going to each bar?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can either wait, or if the pump has two outlets, disconnect the 2 bars and put a hose to each one.

This is similar to what I use only mine you can't connect airline to it directly
EcoPlus Commercial Air Pumps

You might also like this one 
http://www.kensfish.com/media/aquarium/airpumps/ss_size2/ACL01656.jpg


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> You can either wait, or if the pump has two outlets, disconnect the 2 bars and put a hose to each one.


It indeed does have two outlets...



> This is similar to what I use only mine you can't connect airline to it directly
> EcoPlus Commercial Air Pumps


So how do you get air out of it? 



> You might also like this one
> http://www.kensfish.com/media/aquarium/airpumps/ss_size2/ACL01656.jpg


Thanks -- I will look into them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine takes a 1/2 black tubing that is wrapped around the room near the ceiling. Then I use a punch and connectors that I put into the holes and airline tubing to those.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

susankat said:


> Mine takes a 1/2 black tubing that is wrapped around the room near the ceiling. Then I use a punch and connectors that I put into the holes and airline tubing to those.


_What?!?_ Wrapped around the ceiling??


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, the bar on the right, which is the one connected to the one receiving the direct air line on the left, is still not bubbling correctly -- I don't think, now thinking about it, that I connected the bars properly; at any rate, I think I am going to have to disconnect the two and feed them separate lines from the Rena pump...:betta:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

attached to wall next to ceiling.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll post one later when daughter gets home with her cellphone, my camera is with my other daughter.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Gotcha -- thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, here is a couple of pics not quite to the ceiling as I wouldn't be able to reach, also a pic of the air pump. Each airline is connected to a sponge filter. When I get my camera back I'll take pics of all of it.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow. I see. 

I posted a second thread about my pump/bubble bar problems, Susan, after I did what you suggested and ran the two different airlines to the two bubble bars -- please check that when you have a chance.

Thank you.


----------

